# [RELEASE] Custom dark Logic pro X Theme



## Unknown (Sep 9, 2020)

In order to install, you'll need LPXColorizer which you can find HERE

Once set up you can download the theme HERE

I hope this helps you as the default theme is a bit naff


----------



## dgburns (Sep 12, 2020)

I bought LPX colourizer based on your screenshot.

I could not find out how to change the green db numbers right above the meters in the mixer. We can change the white text to the left that shows the fader db. Any ideas ?


----------



## Unknown (Sep 19, 2020)

dgburns said:


> I bought LPX colourizer based on your screenshot.
> 
> I could not find out how to change the green db numbers right above the meters in the mixer. We can change the white text to the left that shows the fader db. Any ideas ?



sorry for the late reply. I just changed every green color on the software and mine is still green! maybe it doesn't exist :/


----------



## dgburns (Sep 19, 2020)

Unknown said:


> sorry for the late reply. I just changed every green color on the software and mine is still green! maybe it doesn't exist :/



Dev told me they will maybe add it in later release.


----------

